# Solved: Trojan.Vundo and Win32/Fotomoto Infections



## pipg (Jul 12, 2007)

I have been trying to rid my home computer of these virus/trojans, whatever they might be. They arrived about 3 days ago. I have run the following scans - Norton, Windows Defender, Spybot, Adaware, AVG Antispyware, FixVundo and VundoFix. The first 4 have been run in both normal and safe mode. I have turned System restore off. I have also complete a Microsoft online scan. All of these scans have turned up something, which has been deleted. However, Norton and Windows Defender continue to provide notices of the infections, but despite being deleted they reappear.
So, time to admit I do not know how to fix this and get help.
I have done a Hijackthis scan and the results are as follows. I hope someone can look this over and suggest further steps.
Thanks
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:59:50 PM, on 12/07/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\qwerty12.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=56626&homepage=http://sympatico.msn.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1abc4158-77d7-4809-960e-613e57f77b0b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\clbdpl.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {938A8A03-A938-4019-B764-03FF8D167D79} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp32.tmp.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - c:\windows\system32\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [readericon] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winehq.org] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\iihijj.dll",realset
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SetPoint.lnk = ?
O16 - DPF: TruePass EPF 7,0,100,730 - https://blrscr3.egs-seg.gc.ca/applets/entrusttruepassapplet-epf.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by131fd.bay131.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1184194473234
O16 - DPF: {7584C670-2274-4EFB-B00B-D6AABA6D3850} (Microsoft Terminal Services Client Control (redist)) - http://www.bloisnickerson.com/bnb1568/msrdp.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\windows\system32\mlljihh.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: clbdpl - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\clbdpl.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: DomainService - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qwerty12.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe

--
End of file - 9778 bytes


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome to TSG 

Download the Trial version of *Superantispyware Pro (SAS)*: 
http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispyware.html?rid=3132

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
· It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
· Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
· Click the Scanning Control tab.
· Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o Close browsers before scanning
o Scan for tracking cookies
o Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o Please leave the others unchecked.
o Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
· On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
· On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
· On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
· Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
· After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
· Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
· It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
· To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
· Click close and close again to exit the program.
· Please paste that information here for me with a new Hijack This log.


----------



## pipg (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for the assistance. I have completed the Superantispyware scan and attach the log. I also attach the Hijack This log.

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 07/13/2007 at 09:43 AM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3268
Trace Rules Database Version: 1279

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:31:02

Memory items scanned : 541
Memory threats detected : 2
Registry items scanned : 6355
Registry threats detected : 16
File items scanned : 112138
File threats detected : 54

Trojan.Duncan
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CLBDPL.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CLBDPL.DLL
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{1abc4158-77d7-4809-960e-613e57f77b0b}
HKCR\CLSID\{1ABC4158-77D7-4809-960E-613E57F77B0B}
HKCR\CLSID\{1ABC4158-77D7-4809-960E-613E57F77B0B}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{1ABC4158-77D7-4809-960E-613E57F77B0B}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\Notify\clbdpl

Adware.eZula
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\QWERTY12.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\QWERTY12.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\QWERTY12.EXE-004CE5AE.pf

Unclassified.Unknown Origin
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{938A8A03-A938-4019-B764-03FF8D167D79}
HKCR\CLSID\{938A8A03-A938-4019-B764-03FF8D167D79}
HKCR\CLSID\{938A8A03-A938-4019-B764-03FF8D167D79}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{938A8A03-A938-4019-B764-03FF8D167D79}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TMP32.TMP.DLL
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{938A8A03-A938-4019-B764-03FF8D167D79}
HKCR\CLSID\{938A8A03-A938-4019-B764-03FF8D167D79}
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TMP12.TMP.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TMPD9.TMP.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TMPEA.TMP.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\TMPF4.TMP.DLL

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Sylvie\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt

Registry Cleaner Trial
HKCR\Install.Install
HKCR\Install.Install\CLSID
HKCR\Install.Install\CurVer
HKCR\Install.Install.1
HKCR\Install.Install.1\CLSID

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:08:05 AM, on 13/07/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\windows\System32\smss.exe
C:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\windows\system32\services.exe
C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
C:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
C:\windows\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\windows\zHotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=56626&homepage=http://sympatico.msn.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {60b79c08-bca0-4cdc-8a66-2aa85620a55a} - C:\windows\system32\Buzman.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - c:\windows\system32\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [readericon] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SetPoint.lnk = ?
O16 - DPF: TruePass EPF 7,0,100,730 - https://blrscr3.egs-seg.gc.ca/applets/entrusttruepassapplet-epf.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by131fd.bay131.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1184194473234
O16 - DPF: {7584C670-2274-4EFB-B00B-D6AABA6D3850} (Microsoft Terminal Services Client Control (redist)) - http://www.bloisnickerson.com/bnb1568/msrdp.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\windows\system32\mlljihh.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Buzman - C:\windows\SYSTEM32\Buzman.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: DomainService - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qwerty12.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe

--
End of file - 9663 bytes


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Run *ActiveScan* online virus scan:
http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

Once you are on the Panda site click the Scan your PC button.
A new window will open...click the Check Now button.
Enter your Country.
Enter your State/Province.
Enter your e-mail address and click send.
Select either Home User or Company.
Click the big Scan Now button.
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it.
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on My Computer to start the scan.
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the See Report button, then Save Report and save it to a convenient location. 
Post the contents of the ActiveScan report.


----------



## pipg (Jul 12, 2007)

Active Scan report:

Incident Status Location

Adware:adware/wupd  Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Virus:Trj/Agent.FZC Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp346.tmp.exe 
Virus:Trj/Agent.FZC Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp609.tmp.exe 
Virus:Trj/Agent.FZC Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp676.tmp.exe 
Virus:Trj/Agent.FZC Disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp716.tmp.exe 
Spyware:Cookie/RealMedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/YieldManager Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Advertising Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atlas DMT Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Casalemedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Doubleclick  Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/DriveCleaner Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/ErrorSafe Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Overture Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Reliablestats Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Systemdoctor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Systemdoctor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Tribalfusion Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Winantivirus Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/ErrorSafe  Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/myaffiliateprogram Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Systemdoctor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Cgi-bin Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Winantivirus2006 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\K1LMV9Y1\ErrorSafeNewReleaseInstall[1].cab[UERS_9999_N91S2507NetInstaller.exe] 
Virus:Trj/Nabload.BSE Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\SetupTornadoJockey.exe[CDASilentInstall.exe][wtPropertyBag0200.dll] 
Virus:Trj/Nabload.BSE Disinfected C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Components\wtPropertyBag0200.dll 
Virus:Trj/ConHook.CV Disinfected C:\VundoFix Backups\awvttqr.dll.bad 
Virus:Trj/Agent.FZC Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp17.tmp.dll 
Virus:Trj/Agent.FZC Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp346.tmp.dll 
Virus:Trj/Agent.FZC Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp609.tmp.dll 
Virus:Trj/Agent.FZC Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp676.tmp.dll 
Virus:Trj/Agent.FZC Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp716.tmp.dll


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

1. Please *download* *The Avenger* by Swandog46 to your *Desktop*.
Click on Avenger.zip to open the file
Extract *avenger.exe* to your desktop

2. Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp346.tmp.exe
> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp609.tmp.exe
> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp676.tmp.exe
> ...


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply.


----------



## pipg (Jul 12, 2007)

The Avenger Log:

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\slbrnwea

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\windows\system32\kslvutqy.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:



File C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp346.tmp.exe not found!
Deletion of file C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp346.tmp.exe failed!

Could not process line:
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp346.tmp.exe
Status: 0xc0000034



File C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp609.tmp.exe not found!
Deletion of file C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp609.tmp.exe failed!

Could not process line:
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp609.tmp.exe
Status: 0xc0000034



File C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp676.tmp.exe not found!
Deletion of file C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp676.tmp.exe failed!

Could not process line:
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp676.tmp.exe
Status: 0xc0000034



File C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp716.tmp.exe not found!
Deletion of file C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp716.tmp.exe failed!

Could not process line:
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\tmp716.tmp.exe
Status: 0xc0000034

File C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents\SetupTornadoJockey.exe deleted successfully.


File C:\VundoFix Backups\awvttqr.dll.bad not found!
Deletion of file C:\VundoFix Backups\awvttqr.dll.bad failed!

Could not process line:
C:\VundoFix Backups\awvttqr.dll.bad
Status: 0xc0000034



File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp17.tmp.dll not found!
Deletion of file C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp17.tmp.dll failed!

Could not process line:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp17.tmp.dll
Status: 0xc0000034



File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp346.tmp.dll not found!
Deletion of file C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp346.tmp.dll failed!

Could not process line:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp346.tmp.dll
Status: 0xc0000034



File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp609.tmp.dll not found!
Deletion of file C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp609.tmp.dll failed!

Could not process line:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp609.tmp.dll
Status: 0xc0000034



File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp676.tmp.dll not found!
Deletion of file C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp676.tmp.dll failed!

Could not process line:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp676.tmp.dll
Status: 0xc0000034



File C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp716.tmp.dll not found!
Deletion of file C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp716.tmp.dll failed!

Could not process line:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp716.tmp.dll
Status: 0xc0000034

Folder C:\Program Files\WildTangent deleted successfully.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Now post a new Hijack This log


----------



## pipg (Jul 12, 2007)

Hijack This log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:39:31 PM, on 14/07/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\windows\System32\smss.exe
C:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\windows\system32\services.exe
C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
C:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
C:\windows\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\windows\zHotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\windows\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://sympatico.msn.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {60b79c08-bca0-4cdc-8a66-2aa85620a55a} - C:\windows\system32\eveneam.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [readericon] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SetPoint.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\clbdpl.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\clbdpl.dll (file missing)
O16 - DPF: TruePass EPF 7,0,100,730 - https://blrscr3.egs-seg.gc.ca/applets/entrusttruepassapplet-epf.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by131fd.bay131.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1184194473234
O16 - DPF: {7584C670-2274-4EFB-B00B-D6AABA6D3850} (Microsoft Terminal Services Client Control (redist)) - http://www.bloisnickerson.com/bnb1568/msrdp.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\windows\system32\mlljihh.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: eveneam - C:\windows\SYSTEM32\eveneam.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: DomainService - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\qwerty12.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe

--
End of file - 8683 bytes


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

1. Rerun Avenger.exe

2. Copy all the text contained in the code box below to your Clipboard by highlighting it and pressing (*Ctrl+C*):



> Files to delete:
> c:\windows\system32\mlljihh.dll
> C:\windows\SYSTEM32\eveneam.dll


_*
Note: the above code was created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these directions as they could damage the workings of your system.*_

3. Now, *start The Avenger program* by clicking on its icon on your desktop.
 Under "*Script file to execute*" choose "*Input Script Manually*".
Now click on the *Magnifying Glass icon* which will open a new window titled "*View/edit script*" 
 Paste the text copied to clipboard into this window by pressing (*Ctrl+V*).
 Click *Done* 
 Now click on the *Green Light* to begin execution of the script 
 Answer "*Yes*" twice when prompted.
4. *The Avenger will automatically do the following*:
It will *Restart your computer*. ( In cases where the code to execute contains "*Drivers to Unload*", The Avenger will actually *restart your system twice.*) 
On reboot, it will briefly *open a black command window* on your desktop, this is normal.
After the restart, it *creates a log file* that should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file will be located at *C:\avenger.txt*
 The Avenger will also have *backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete*, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backup.zip*.
5. Please *copy/paste* the content of *c:\avenger.txt* into your reply.

Rescan with Hijack This, close all browser windows except Hijack This, put a checkmark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {60b79c08-bca0-4cdc-8a66-2aa85620a55a} - C:\windows\system32\eveneam.dll

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE

O20 - AppInit_DLLs: c:\windows\system32\mlljihh.dll

O20 - Winlogon Notify: eveneam - C:\windows\SYSTEM32\eveneam.dll

O23 - Service: DomainService - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\qwerty12.exe (file missing)*

Reboot and post another Hijack This log please.


----------



## pipg (Jul 12, 2007)

The Avenger Log and Hijack This Log are below. FYI - the following entry was not present when I did the Hijack This scan:
O20 - Winlogon Notify: eveneam - C:\windows\SYSTEM32\eveneam.dll

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\wpjmybcy

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\Documents and Settings\gfm^qwsy.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

File c:\windows\system32\mlljihh.dll deleted successfully.

File C:\windows\SYSTEM32\eveneam.dll not found!
Deletion of file C:\windows\SYSTEM32\eveneam.dll failed!

Could not process line:
C:\windows\SYSTEM32\eveneam.dll
Status: 0xc0000034

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:41:53 PM, on 14/07/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\windows\System32\smss.exe
C:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\windows\system32\services.exe
C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
C:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
C:\windows\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\windows\zHotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqpprop.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://sympatico.msn.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [readericon] C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SetPoint.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\clbdpl.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\clbdpl.dll (file missing)
O16 - DPF: TruePass EPF 7,0,100,730 - https://blrscr3.egs-seg.gc.ca/applets/entrusttruepassapplet-epf.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by131fd.bay131.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1184194473234
O16 - DPF: {7584C670-2274-4EFB-B00B-D6AABA6D3850} (Microsoft Terminal Services Client Control (redist)) - http://www.bloisnickerson.com/bnb1568/msrdp.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe

--
End of file - 8390 bytes


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

How are things now


----------



## pipg (Jul 12, 2007)

It seems back to normal. One thing that is sort of odd is that the "Start" icon and menu have had a different appearance since the troubles began. Any ideas?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It sounds like maybe the desktop settings changed (perhaps from XP style to Classic style)


----------



## pipg (Jul 12, 2007)

That's all it was, thanks. So, should I be using any of the programs you utilized as part of my regular routine, or should they just be removed.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You can delete Avenger, and keep Superantispyware Pro only if you want to.

Now turn off System Restore:

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer.

Turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.

You can mark your thread "Solved" from the *Thread Tools* drop down menu.


----------



## pipg (Jul 12, 2007)

Just wanted to post one last time to say thank you very much for the assistance. This site is a terrific resource for those of us who are limited in our tech knowledge.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

My pleasure


----------

